# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of July 1-7



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Enjoy your sabbatical  Hopefully Tito is just vocalizing his pleasure at lying down!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb I think you may possibly be more paranoid than I am 

We are getting back into field training mode. Wagon wheel with both guys last night (Fisher was a nut) and we'll run blinds at Williston tonight. I am anxious to see the ponds out there after all the rain, although, somewhat pointless as we can't use the water there anyhow for months (gators). Sunday we're training at the new pond in Archer, which is only about 30 minutes from my house. The landowner has pointers and leases her property for quail hunters, but there is an absolutely awesome pond there. We trained once before I left for OH and it was great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know, I am incredibly paranoid with my dogs. Luckily I've had the same vet for over 20 years, and he understands me!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suddenly sticky? What do you guys recommend? I took Dooley out the other day with my neighbor who is training his Pointer and he also raises pigeons and chukkars. His Pointer blanked a pigeon because it went into a ditch with water and she wouldn't get in. I brought Doo out and he retrieved it, no problem. Brought it back sat in heel but would NOT give up the bird, no matter what I did. He has not had another bird because I don't want to take a chance on this becoming a habit so I thought I would turn to you guys to help me with this. What do I do???? And your answer will be what I am working on this week.

Tag we are going to continue walking fetch, but I don't think it will take more than a day or two more, he is really doing well, so Harry may take us off restriction this week.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

What kind of bird did he get sticky with? And was it his first time with this species?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a pigeon, and he has had them before. It was really wet though, a wet pigeon is new.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Pigeons get beat up easily. The dogs start to taste the bird and like the taste. Maybe this is what happened, your dog liked it and didn't want to give it up.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We are going to continue to work with some of the duck I have getting ready for our next test in 2wks. een kind of hard since I have 2 females in heat I have to take Jige off the property to get him to work all he wants to do is run around smelling where the girls have gone pee.....grrrrrrr. Oh well this too shall pass. I need to get in more water retrieves at a longer distance and lots of land retrieves. I hope it isnt too hot out this week.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Tag we are going to continue walking fetch, but I don't think it will take more than a day or two more, he is really doing well, so Harry may take us off restriction this week.


Change of plans. Tag's infection came back with a vengence! White cells are supposed to be about 17 thousand. First time the blood work showed 24k. Today, he wasn't feeling good again, took his temp it was 104.7. Off to the vet again, and his white cells are at 39k and temp was 104.9. We are back home with stronger antibiotics, cooling towels and frequent temp taking. (Last temp was 103.1) If we don't kick the infection this time, it's exploritory surgery :no:. Needless to say my dog fund is pretty much drained.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sending healing and recovery thoughts your way. Give Tag a belly rub for me. Poor guy I hope it clears up fast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez Laura, I"m so sorry. I hope the antibiotics clear it up this time.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no, poor Tag. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Laura, I hope Tag is better soon! Sucks 

So back in field training mode and we've trained with Kristin the past two days with mixed results.
Saturday night we just met to do land blinds. Set out 4 blinds. Slater did really nicely on the first three, no problems. The 4th one was set up just off and deep of the 3rd one. Sent Slater for the deep blind, he of course heads for the shorter one he had just run, I blow the whistle and he puts on the afterburners, doesn't even think about stopping! (Normally Slater's whistle sits are amazingly fast.) NONONONONOHERE HERE HERE. Called him back, moved up a few steps in the direction of the 4th blind, sent him, he heads straight back to the 3rd blind and AGAIN blew through my whistle. Now he did get a BIG correction a few weeks ago for popping on a blind, so I know when I started yelling he put on the gas thinking he was getting forced, but what the heck with this running through a whistle?????? So I called him back and took him off to the side, immediately set up a pile and stopped him to the pile a few times. I lined back up to the long 4th blind again and this time, whadda ya know, he stopped on the whistle. I let him carry some casts way longer than needed but I didn't want him getting hung up in the shorter blind and in trouble again.

Then it was Fisher's turn. He's been really sound lately so I'm running him a bit here and there. He does a lovely job on the first two blinds, I think one whistles both. 3rd blind was placed next to a fallen tree, he took a perfect line to the log, but rather than see the pile he jumps over the log and keeps going (well that is cute, why didn't we think to put the blind beyond the log?). So I stop and handle, and it very quickly turned into Fisher ignoring half my whistles and hunting all over creation. Sunofa.....get him back, line up for the 4th blind, which he takes a nice initial line to. Halfway out there is a keyhole of sorts, not too narrow, between two trees. He goes right through it and starts veering, I blow the whistle, and he ends up DIRECTLY behind one of the trees. Call him in, cast, stop him again and now he again is DIRECTLY behind the OTHER tree. At this point I'm getting pretty unhappy. Call him in with nicks, stop and cast again, eventually he gets it. WTH?????!?!?!?!?!!!!! (This stopping behind things so I can't see him is an OLD problem of Fisher's I haven't seen in a while.)

Sigh. Later on I go to get Slater out of the crate and realize, my collar is completely dead. Well that explains A LOT. What one good correction will get you......

Re-ran the two blinds with Slater and he did MUCH better, really nice.

OKAY so we head out yesterday to the new pond in Archer, which is beautiful. Met a couple who have a boykin (actually a really nice pup, and they are super nice people and can throw a bird  ). Problem was for whatever reason they wanted to meet at NOON. OMG. I WAS DYING it was so hot. Luckily the water was cool so the dogs were fine but I was about done. We set up just a triple with a long punch bird over a point. Ran it as a single then came back and ran the triple. Outside birds were short but in a lot of cover, dogs had fun with those. Anyhow I did Fisher first, he got the two outside birds, headed out to the middle one, and starts hunting all over the point. Now Fisher, you just ran this as a single, seriously. I let him hunt for a while before I realize he's not marked this at all and the bird has now floated completely out of the area. I start to handle and it was like trying to handle a housecat. He was awful, just a mess! Eventually I called him almost all the way in and for whatever reason that woke him up and he took two good casts to the bird (which was now, completely out of the picture). OMG.

THANKFULLY Slater lined up and nailed the triple, did a really cute job and made me look like a halfway competent trainer LOL

Soooooo..........Fisher is going back to the drill field and is going to learn how to, ahem, stop on a whistle.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Today I planned on training with a coupld of friends. They were going to shoo Jige back to the line since he loves to show off his bird and I dont e-collar it is hard to get a correction in. Jige has gotten better about this but I wanted some new people standing around and if he tries anything they can help me out. I dont know yet if we are going to go it is 9:15 and 86 degrees the humidity is at 73% so it feels like the high 90's already. I have had 4 heat strokes and I am not sure if I should just push through. 

I have a hunt test the weekend of the 14th and I know it is going to be hot we are staying in the car as we dont have money for a hotel room and it is too far to drive back and forth.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

trying to handle a housecat, now that cracked me up big time!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> trying to handle a housecat, now that cracked me up big time!!!!


Slightly less flighty, no less feckless!!! what a mess

Did WW with Slater and a backpile with stops with Fisher today. Then got sushi. So there, field training gods.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok today here is where we are at. I think it is looking pretty good and think we are almost done. Constructive criticism is welcome.






I missed her in the video when I cast her back into the water unfortunately  Trying to be careful while holding my phone not to confuse her with my hands. Anyway, she did go back in I just gave her a no and over to drive her back a little more to the center where I wanted her which she did nicely for me. The opposite side that I didn't record had a little more problem because she gets to that side and follows the shore in instead of holding the over so I need to clean that up because it otherwise bring her too far in for that swimby. You can see her do that on this video.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job Scout!!!

Where is that? The pond looks so nice. East side of town? I heard an airplane.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW! Kudos to you for getting the biggest OOOOOOVER I've ever seen! LOL Pond's a little big but it works. Go you!
The only very small nitpicky things --
On the first send when she gets to the back pile you blow a whistle as a come in, not sure if the video skipped or what but it sounded just like a one-blast sit whistle rather than a distinct toot-toot-toot come in whistle. Be careful that they sound different, otherwise the dog starts blowing off sit whistles especially when they are coming toward you, because it sounds just like every other come-in whistle.
On the first send when she is returning, you just wait for her to come to the middle then cast her over. I would stop her with the whistle before casting. I bet it doesn't make a difference but just something I noticed.
GREAT JOB!!! Looks really nice!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great video, you guys are really coming along!
But your pond seems to be missing some stuff? Where is the seaweed, algae, muck, lily pads, logs, etc? Lovely clean pond, I want to come train there!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Good job Scout!!!
> 
> Where is that? The pond looks so nice. East side of town? I heard an airplane.


It is in Meridian = no dog police =  Of course can only get away training there weekday mornings otherwise it is a very busy park full of people fishing, soccer games, etc. It has been great though as the park crew has been very supportive of us training there and we've even gotten applause. Nice to have in a day and age where people are fighting for the right to have a dog off-leash--which I think should be fine if the dog is under control. JMO.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> WOW! Kudos to you for getting the biggest OOOOOOVER I've ever seen! LOL Pond's a little big but it works. Go you!
> The only very small nitpicky things --
> On the first send when she gets to the back pile you blow a whistle as a come in, not sure if the video skipped or what but it sounded just like a one-blast sit whistle rather than a distinct toot-toot-toot come in whistle. Be careful that they sound different, otherwise the dog starts blowing off sit whistles especially when they are coming toward you, because it sounds just like every other come-in whistle.
> On the first send when she is returning, you just wait for her to come to the middle then cast her over. I would stop her with the whistle before casting. I bet it doesn't make a difference but just something I noticed.
> GREAT JOB!!! Looks really nice!


Yeah I might be guilty on the whistle...and the pond is big didn't realize just how big it was for this drill until halfway into it, but I've made it work. I think had it been half as large it would have cut back a lot on time spent on this drill, well, that an inexperience and vacation didn't help either.

As far as stopping her in the middle I actually did do that initially but when I went to the pro for help he didn't want me to whistle sit her after she was returning from the pile. I was instructed to tell her 'no' and signal over, and if she didn't do it then, then use 'over.' Honestly not sure why.

Now with what I have do you think I'm pretty done? Should I tighten up that exit or is the swim long enough that it probably doesn't matter? I plan on calling the pro to clarify in a few days after the holiday. 

And do you guys try to cast them into an adjacent pond with swimby (they exit the pond, carry an over across land, and then enter another one)? My pro does this at his place so we might need to do that next lesson but I don't have a spot in town that I could do that with.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> great video, you guys are really coming along!
> But your pond seems to be missing some stuff? Where is the seaweed, algae, muck, lily pads, logs, etc? Lovely clean pond, I want to come train there!!!


It's a city pond  At any rate, to have logs we would need trees which we don't have a lot of except in the city. Don't worry though, the dog still smells like nasty pond water after being in it. And it would be nice to have some water with some interesting cover or stuff in or around it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> It's a city pond  At any rate, to have logs we would need trees which we don't have a lot of except in the city.


Hehe, when we moved there everyone said it was the "City of Trees". I already hated the fact we had to move for all the reasons teenagers hate moving, but at least I thought I wouldn't lose the trees. :no: Boy was I wrong!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we have lots of ponds with "interesting cover" around them. It makes it challenging for inept people like me to get close to the water's edge, so I tend to send him from pretty far up the banks. We don't have too many that aren't slimy gross. You can't see the water at all because of the lily pads and algae on top. There's one city park one, but the dogs HAVE TO BE ON LEASH at all times (e-collar doesn't count), and that's where he impaled his rear foot last summer and resulted in that nasty infection and a few weeks off, so we won't be going back THERE any time soon.
It's been WAY too hot to go to Dan's, and I miss it. Our heat/humidity index is around 100 every day. And, Tito is still grunting when he lies down.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Hehe, when we moved there everyone said it was the "City of Trees". I already hated the fact we had to move for all the reasons teenagers hate moving, but at least I thought I wouldn't lose the trees. :no: Boy was I wrong!


Haha I was thinking about that the other weekend after flying to Seattle. That whole area was built in a forest and is beautiful and green. Of course comparatively for the state I guess I get it....sort of...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> As far as stopping her in the middle I actually did do that initially but when I went to the pro for help he didn't want me to whistle sit her after she was returning from the pile. I was instructed to tell her 'no' and signal over, and if she didn't do it then, then use 'over.' Honestly not sure why.


Hmm, who knows. Probably something he's always done so it makes sense to him. At any rate, Scout did fine so no need to change.



> Now with what I have do you think I'm pretty done? Should I tighten up that exit or is the swim long enough that it probably doesn't matter? I plan on calling the pro to clarify in a few days after the holiday.


I'd say you are pretty much done. I couldn't see the exit in the video. 
To be honest, with both of my guys I thought swim by was a great drill to teach casting and following direction in the water but really didn't carry over that great to casting INTO water when they got to running water blinds. Decheating and lots of drills did that. For what swim by is supposed to accomplish I think you've done it with Scout and are probably ready to move on.



> And do you guys try to cast them into an adjacent pond with swimby (they exit the pond, carry an over across land, and then enter another one)? My pro does this at his place so we might need to do that next lesson but I don't have a spot in town that I could do that with.


A neat trick but it certainly isn't essential. 
What you could do is run a backpile on the land lengthwise, about 10 yards from the shore, and stop her and give an over into the water to a pile where your swimby backpile is. Basically casting over into water. Similar idea. 
A friend of mine, required the dog to keep running once it got to the over pile in swim by, it was amazing the dog would get out of the water and just keep running, 30-40 yards until stopped. It was really neat but I didn't get it at all. I thought that sorta encouraged the dog to get out of the water. Anyways.....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Change of plans. Tag's infection came back with a vengence! White cells are supposed to be about 17 thousand. First time the blood work showed 24k. Today, he wasn't feeling good again, took his temp it was 104.7. Off to the vet again, and his white cells are at 39k and temp was 104.9. We are back home with stronger antibiotics, cooling towels and frequent temp taking. (Last temp was 103.1) If we don't kick the infection this time, it's exploritory surgery :no:. Needless to say my dog fund is pretty much drained.


If this round does not knock it out, examine him really closely for a splinter or grass awn or such lodged somewhere. A friend went through something similar with her boy a couple of years ago. He would get sick (lethargic etc) and a fever would spike, oput on Abs it would go away and within days of the scrip being done he would get sick again. Turns out he a a sliver of a stick in the roof of his mouth up into the nasal cavity, which would just start the infection back up the minute the medicine was done.


----------

